# My 2006 GMC Sierra CC build



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I have started really my first comprehensive build for my 2006 GMC Sierra Crew Cab. It won't be as elaborate as some of the guys on here that can do fiberglass and other custom work but want to share my build with everyone. Here is a list of items I have going in:

Pioneer AVH-4300dvd
Steering Wheel Module
Sirius Radio Tuner
JL Audio HD 600/4
JL Audio HD 750/1
Hybrid Audio I6 Component and Coaxial setup (Front and rear)
2 Old School SoloBarics (I love these speakers)
RAMMat and Ensolite on the floor, back wall and door panels
Kru 0/1 gauge wiring
Kru 12 and 16 gauge speaker wiring
Kru Distro Block and Ground Block
Streetwires ZN5 RCA's
Moose Audio Subwoofer Box (Didn't feel like building one and this fits the specs perfectly)
Custom Amp rack

So lets do this!!!


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

I first stripped down my truck...took longer than I expected but not too bad. That 60/40 seat was pretty damn heavy and awkward.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Next the RAMMat on the floor and back wall...pretty much two layers throughout.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Next the layer of ensolite....between the RAMMatt and the ensolite I was sticking to everything...lol.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Now onto the box and subs. Once again they are two old school 8ohm 10 inch solobarics. I always have been a big fan of these...I can't help it. This box will be under the crew cab seats...I like the sound of a down firing sub so thats why I went that route. I ran them parallel to get a 4ohm load on the JL Audio HD 750/1.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Now its time to run the wires...man that 0/1 gauge is thick.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Looks like you're off to a good start, more pics....nice shoes....lol


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Well it got dark on me so to be continued!!


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start, more pics....nice shoes....lol


Thanks...no kidding there were a series of tennis shoes and flip flops through out the build:laugh:


----------



## ctl46 (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll stay tuned in. I have the same truck in the SLT model. Maybe I'll need to change my mind about putting the subs behind the rear seat.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Back at it today finally got the chance to install my center console and put most of my interior back in. Not so much audio related but I had the jump seat before and wanted to show how it looks factory.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

On to the install....finished up the power cable run to the battery with the 100 amp inline fuse. Will take some pictures once I make the battery connection. I plan on putting some wire cover on that big red wire!!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

are going to deaden yours doors? keep up the good work!


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

On to the amp rack braces. These braces are put in for the amp rack to screw into. Its pretty much some 5/8 MDF with a 1 x 2 mounted on top. It could have stand to be a little taller or thicker but it will work. They are about 10 inches long and I mounted 4 of them along the back wall with liquid nail and man that stuff holds pretty damn good.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Now onto the amp rack...I drilled some holes in it for all the wires and put it up for a test fit so we are slowly but surely getting closer. To be continued


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

SACRAMANIAC916 said:


> are going to deaden yours doors? keep up the good work!


Heck yea that will be coming up real soon.....Thanks


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great man! Clean and simple. 

How many sq. ft. of Raammat and Ensolite did the back wall and floor take? How much did it cost? 

I need to deaden my Sierra real bad. I'm thinking of doing mass loaded vinyl on the back wall and back half of the floor for my sub set up.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks...its time consuming but so far well worth it. So far I have used about 1 full box and half of another. I doubled up some areas especially on the RAP test areas. I did an extra layer on where the subs will be just for some added deadening. As for the ensolite I'm trying to remember but I think I used around a 2.5 to 3 yards since 1 yard is about 14 square feet but at 56' wide. All of my deadening material which was 2 boxes of Rammat, and i think 5 or 6 yards of ensolite was about 290.00 with shipping. I emailed him and asked him what I ordered just so I can reference back later..since I must have erased his message. I may come up a little short on the doors so I will probably need to order more....shezzz. Just contact Rick directly and he can hook you up better than just going through the website. I would have loved to have done some MLV but was running short on cash with everything else and plus being a crew cab...it takes alot of material.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

if you want something simple to cover up your wires under the hood just use split look, cheap, easy to use and looks stock when finished. i have people ask where is my wiring all the time


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Where did you get it? Are talking the stuff they use to cover home electronics....thats what I was going to use.


----------



## ctl46 (Dec 8, 2006)

I think he meant split loom. I get mine here.
1/2" Split Loom Tubing 1 ft.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Ha...thats what I thought and thats exactly what I'm going to do.


----------



## ctl46 (Dec 8, 2006)

Your build makes me want to get going on mine. After I installed my Pioneer 4300dvd, I put the install on the back burner.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

I just got up one day and said I'm doing and thats all she wrote. I just work on it little by little....evening here weekend day here. That way i don't get burn out with it if you know what I mean. I still have to install my radio and I have the same one you have. How are you liking it? I have a Pioneer D3 that I use to run but wanted something a little more up to date so I got the 4300? Are you still undecided to go behind the seat vs under?


----------



## ctl46 (Dec 8, 2006)

FreddieG said:


> I just got up one day and said I'm doing and thats all she wrote. I just work on it little by little....evening here weekend day here. That way i don't get burn out with it if you know what I mean. I still have to install my radio and I have the same one you have. How are you liking it? I have a Pioneer D3 that I use to run but wanted something a little more up to date so I got the 4300? Are you still undecided to go behind the seat vs under?


My 4300 does everything I need it to do for the price I paid. I want to go under the seat. However, I think a behind the seat box would be easier for me to build. I've built a lot of boxes, but none of them were wedge or had weird angles.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

FreddieG said:


> Where did you get it? Are talking the stuff they use to cover home electronics....thats what I was going to use.


CTL46 beat me to it. thats exactly where i bought mine from. i have about 50 feet left over from my typo when ordering. i'd send it to you if it didn't cost more for me to ship than it does to buy from PE.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol...no kidding thanks for the offer


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

ctl46 said:


> My 4300 does everything I need it to do for the price I paid. I want to go under the seat. However, I think a behind the seat box would be easier for me to build. I've built a lot of boxes, but none of them were wedge or had weird angles.



Thats good to hear that you are satisfied with the radio....cant wait to get mine in. I can see the box under the seat being a little more challenging for sure especially for a novice like myself. Thats why I cheated and bought one already..


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

Where did you run the power wire through? Looks good


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks...I ran the wire on the passenger side just below the dash behind the carpet and somekind of rubber lining. Underneith the car it is right to the side of the fenderwell lining if that makes sense.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nice stuff, can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Me too man I feeling the pressure now...lol.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Enough with that yappity yap! Let's see more eye candy!


----------



## Beauzriggs (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice, everything looks better factory.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Well guys I have been back at it. Took a little break for July 4 I moved onto the rear doors of my crew cabs. All I say is wow on how large the holes or should I say hole on these doors.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

I will say this was the most challenging thing to deadened for a novice like me. I went with one layer of Raamat on the outer shell.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Now for the holes.....this took me forever to get enough support. I used screen door cover and some self taping metal screws. I forgot to get pictures of it but don't worry I have three more to do!! So here is what it looked like with the Raamat and ensolite on the outer side of the door. Don't laugh...I didn't do really good but better than the GRAND CANYON!!...lol


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Then onto mounting these.










Into these factory brackets










To get this


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Then I ran my kruconceptz 16 gauge wire from the speaker location using some fishtape to pull it through the boot. It got a little tricky since I have power window/locks that run in a crazy harness/plug type thing. So I had to squeeze the wire next to the plug of the boot to keep everything stock. It was really tight but worked. I can take a picture of it if anyone interested. Anyway here is the picture of the new Hybrid Audio mounted in the stock location. Fit in the bracket and location perfectly!!


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats all i got done today...now onto the next door...hopefully it will go a little smoother. If anyone has any pointers on the doors please let me know.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Given any thought to ditching those factory brackets and making some MDF baffles?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I haven't done my rear doors yet, but I did the front on my 05' Sierra and I used sheet metal and 1/4" sheet metal screws to cover all the gaping holes. All I had after was the speaker hole, the mounting holes for the door skin, and a small hole wear the lock and door latch rods pass through. I even used silicone where the sheet metal wouldn't screw down flush. 

Don't wanna litter you build thread with my own photos, but if you want ideas check out post #2 here: http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/105763-sierra-sound-budget.html


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pics...I'm definitely going to do better on the other doors and may redo that one in the future. What do MDF baffles do to help thats better than the factory ones...unless your talking about the fiberglass you did.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

FreddieG said:


> Thanks for the pics...I'm definitely going to do better on the other doors and may redo that one in the future. What do MDF baffles do to help thats better than the factory ones...unless your talking about the fiberglass you did.


They are more ridgid. You should look into it. People install them using various clays to decouple the baffles from the door to help further control frequency response.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

I see....can you buy them prefabbed? I don't have very good wood working skills..lol.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

FreddieG said:


> I see....can you buy them prefabbed? I don't have very good wood working skills..lol.


I think a few people on here sell them.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Ill check it out...I may give a try while I have everything out. What do you put between the speaker and baffle and the door?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

FreddieG said:


> Ill check it out...I may give a try while I have everything out. What do you put between the speaker and baffle and the door?


I think alot of people use plumbers putty. There are threads about it. Try a search on door treatments. I think they even have some sticky threads on the subject.


----------



## Cali_Screw (Aug 26, 2008)

I love truck builds!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Cali_Screw said:


> I love truck builds!


I love your mom!


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

I want more photos!!!! How are those doors coming?


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol....I had to take a break on the doors....I finally got my radio install parts in and moved to that to change it up a little. I need to get somemore sheet metal to finish up those doors since your pics inspired me to change it up a little.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

FreddieG said:


> Lol....I had to take a break on the doors....I finally got my radio install parts in and moved to that to change it up a little. I need to get somemore sheet metal to finish up those doors since your pics inspired me to change it up a little.


Glad to hear it! Looking forward to seeing what it comes out like. I could use some inspiration myself.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Good looking work so far. Looking forward to what is next.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Well like a said before I have moved onto on the radio and took a break from the doors. Its been coming along pretty slowly but I am chugging along. 

Here is my dash tore apart


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Well after hours of soldering the harnesses together, running the RCA wires and remote wires. I finally got my AVH4300dvd installed with the ipod cable, sirius radio and completely bypassed. So far I am pretty happy with the HU since moving from a D3.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Well back to the doors I was able to get two more done and I have one more left which is the driver door but here is the driver rear. I did this door much better than the last. I did have a little issue with the magnet hitting the window but I was able to put a spacer in there for the time being until I get some MDF Baffles.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Now on to the front passenger which was surprisingly easier. Didn't have any problems with the speaker magnet on this one which was nice. I will come back and probably do baffles on all the doors...I'm just ready to get this done. I was able to fish the speaker wires through the boot which was a little PIA. I have ran the tweeter wire up along the side of the dash and have it stuck to the pillar for the time being...will post pics later of that.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

I had to wait on some more Raamat so I moved onto the amp rack install which has been my favorite part of the whole bid. My goals for this build was clean, simple with the look of factory as best as I could. Here are some install pics and final look pics at different angles.



















With the wires stripped and rack screwed in.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Tomorrow hopefully I can finish up the driver door, install the speaker. I will probably try to put the subs in tomorrow to see what kind of preliminary sound I get. The only problem I have had so far is that the distro block is suppose to have the volt readout but it hasn't worked so far. Its the one from kruconceptz so if anyone out there has any tips about that please let me know....to be continued!!


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Nevermind I forgot to ground the back of the block...oops.


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

What ever happen to the build up?


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Unfortunately the entire truck got stolen not long after this picture....lets just say I was very upset to see all my hard work down the drain.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

I have some completed pictures just didn't get around to put them up since I was pretty bummed about it.


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

You must rebuild! Otherwise it's like the terrorists won!!


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol...no kidding I am planning to do two more builds. A build for a 99 GMC Sonoma and a 2013 Ford Mustang. Still trying to decide which route to head with both.


----------

